# Failing



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

-


----------



## Twice on Time (Dec 31, 2009)

yeah, most times it's too hard to even drag myself out of bed in the morning to get to class. just another wall we have to deal with in the game of life i guess. i've been thinking about getting some prozac from the doc or something. anything to get me motivated. when i do make it to class the words just go straight through my head and i don't catch any of it. i'm pretty sure i failed my math class this semester. good thing my gpa is completely meaningless to me!

EDIT: YOU SHOULDN'T FEEL LIKE A LOSER! everyone has problems of their own. don't fool yourself, this is a serious issue to deal with. especially when you have to deal with it alone. it's not some emo pop, twilight loving "my bf broke up with me, gonna cut, cut, cut" problem. it's a legitimate concern.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

-


----------



## tcv (Mar 2, 2010)

CabecitaSilenciosa, it's like you wrote exactly how I've been for the couple of years  

I find it's very hard to stay focused when there is so much on my mind, and this gets worse when I'm studying for/am in an exam or have to finish an assessment. It's like the added stress makes me even more aware of my issues and critical of myself than usual. It's hard to understand let alone remember difficult concepts with negative thoughts running through your head...and that's after you've somehow found the motivation to sit down and study...

Like Twice on Time said, your problems are real even though they seem trivial to you...it's hard not to get consumed by them though, I know...


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Your not whimpy for asking. I struggle with it constantly, and sometimes barely get by on assignments. Even the with simplest assignments, I have trouble concentrating on and procastinate.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I remember those days well. Yes, I could have done SO MUCH BETTER if I had the 100% focus. I was an "average" student, but could have made Dean's list.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I come and go when it comes to attending university because of my depression and anxiety.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

I failed university largely because of my mood at the time. I had insomnia which affected my learning and recall. I was zombied up for 3 days in a row most of the time. I counted 5 once, I was seeing things at the time. Very scary moment in my life. I thought I was going schizophrenic. I'm not joking. Add SA and depression + not getting any help. I was a bag of nerves.

Sometimes you aren't at your strongest emotionaly and it lets you down.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Yeah,sometimes it's just such a struggle to get even the smallest thing done and I procrastinate so much.My results have varied because of it and I think that my grades could have been better if I wasen't anxious or depressed.I'm even years behind because of this.When I first started uni I failed a lot so I'm still in school which makes me feel kind of depressed sometimes.


----------



## tcv (Mar 2, 2010)

I just found out that I failed one (out of two) subjects I took last semester. **** off anxiety


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> I remember those days well. Yes, I could have done SO MUCH BETTER if I had the 100% focus. I was an "average" student, but could have made Dean's list.


you took calculus 3 and got a b in it how is that average when i couldnt pass precalc.


----------



## paramagnetic (Dec 10, 2011)

I am a freshman in college and it has been a really hard semester for me because of this reason. I had to drop my math class because I was too stressed to handle the course load and I didn't want to get a C. I have been struggling with my current classes even though I have it really easy in comparison to most of my peers. I have mental breakdowns weakly and I hate being here. I haven't made any friends yet (not any actual ones who I hang out with). I had homesickness issues to begin with, and I have trouble socializing, and those two things can really bring you down in university. Whenever I visit home I have to pretend like I love where I am, who I am, and what I'm doing with my life to my parents because they're counting on me to be happy and recover from my depression problems I had in high school. They're paying so much money for me to go to school, and I got no scholarships, I'm not taking hard classes and I'm not even doing well. I know this sounds like a really whiny rant, but I had to get it out.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

More like ADD.


----------



## captainpakko (Jan 3, 2012)

yes... well, with me i find a lot of it is not being able to network as much as other people. a lot of the students talk to each other so if someone knows something about a test or assignment they share with their friends. my friendlessness makes me lose more motivation to go to class and i fall behind = =).


----------

